# Building tree in 2 parts. Question.



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey gang  I'm FINALLY building something for this season and was hoping for some suggestions.

SO I'm making a tree. Thing is, if I want to keep it, I need to make it so it can come apart.

For the bottom, I'm using a trash can with the metal insert on top. It's in there good and will be a steady base.









For the top, I'm forming it out of chicken wire. I've cut the wire so it can be slipped in and out of the metal insert (about 3 feet deep). Going to cover the whole thing with paper mache & clay so it will be fairly light, but once I add the branches (the frame again will be light) I don't know how heavy it will be (not overally, but not featherweight).










SO my question is: how would you reinforce the 3 feet of top trunk chicken wire that gets slid into the bottom trunk? I'm thinking structural integrity rather than a weighting system, if that makes sense.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking that, once you cover that chicken wire frame with a couple layers of papier mache, it's going to be pretty sturdy. However, you could always wrap duct tape around the chicken wire as the first layer for a little more strength, then mache over it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

SO my question is: how would you reinforce the 3 feet of top trunk chicken wire that gets slid into the bottom trunk? I'm thinking structural integrity rather than a weighting system, if that makes sense.

Maybe some pvc pipe, 3/4 or 1". Add a 45 degree elbow and then attach it with nylon ties.

Roxy's idea is a good one too, tape and multi layers of mache


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm thinking that, once you cover that chicken wire frame with a couple layers of papier mache, it's going to be pretty sturdy. However, you could always wrap duct tape around the chicken wire as the first layer for a little more strength, then mache over it.


I was thinking duct tape for the part no one sees too, but wasn't sure if that would be good enough. And of course I'm trying to get out of more paper mache lol.



Bone Dancer said:


> Maybe some pvc pipe, 3/4 or 1". Add a 45 degree elbow and then attach it with nylon ties.


Can you expand on that a bit? Do you mean create almost a U shape or half circle to follow the inside (circumference) of the wire?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I might try stapling the chicken wire to some wood tomato stakes or zip tying the chicken wire to them.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

What if you crisscrossed some wire coat hangers like the spokes of a bicycle tire? Start a few inches up from the bottom, then about midway and the last a few inches from the top.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm assuming since it's a tube, I'll need something running vertical on at least two sides if not four, and something going across. If only I'd gone to school for engineering or architecture.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ghoul Friday said:


> I'm assuming since it's a tube, I'll need something running vertical on at least two sides if not four, and something going across. If only I'd gone to school for engineering or architecture.


Well ... if you want it to be structurally sound you'll need a structural engineer but if you want it to be aesthetically pleasing, you'll need an architect ... I'd go with somebody in between ... a prop builder! 

If you don't care about weight, then use wooden furring strips ... at least 4 running vertical along the insides. Run a few cross members every 6-8" up to the top. Make sure you leave room for whatever you are going wrap around the outside of the chicken wire so it still fits down into the trashcan.

If you want to keep it light, then use thin aluminum flat stock. Same configuration. It will be a lot lighter.

Just a thought!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

IMU said:


> If you don't care about weight, then use wooden furring strips ... at least 4 running vertical along the insides. Run a few cross members every 6-8" up to the top. Make sure you leave room for whatever you are going wrap around the outside of the chicken wire so it still fits down into the trashcan.
> 
> If you want to keep it light, then use thin aluminum flat stock. Same configuration. It will be a lot lighter.


You've got me all over google IMU (wood furring strips...aluminum flat stock) 

I actually wasn't planning to put anything around the OUTSIDE of chicken wire that was going to be out of view (besides maybe duct tape). No one will see it, so unless it will help with support, I won't bother.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Furring strips are about the same thing as wooden tomato stakes. They are just longer, 8 to 16 feet most of the time. You mainly need them running from the bottom that goes in the pot to the top of the tree. If you have branches the whole way around the tree that will help with balance. If you are worried about the round part collapsing in the you can run some wooden braces between the the wooden strips going up and down. The Aluminum flat stock will work also. But is about 7 to 10 times the cost of wood. A 1 inch X 1/8th piece is 20.00 here.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Watcher. I appreciate it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Can you expand on that a bit? Do you mean create almost a U shape or half circle to follow the inside (circumference) of the wire?

I was thinking of just running some pvc up one side of the tube on the inside. Attach it at the bottom and along the side of the chicken wire with ties. The duct tape is going to be almost all the structure you will need but the pvc will anchor it to the base.


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 30, 2008)

If you have another metal tube like the one you are using on your base, you can cut it and make it small enough to slide into the original tube. Use sheet metal screws to hold it together at the cut. Then using zip ties, attach your chicken wire form to the inside of the new tube. Wrap duct tape at the top to as a stop for the tube, to keep it from sliding down into the base. Paper mache over the tape and chicken wire, and you have a solid removable top section.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Merlyn67 said:


> If you have another metal tube like the one you are using on your base, you can cut it and make it small enough to slide into the original tube. Use sheet metal screws to hold it together at the cut. Then using zip ties, attach your chicken wire form to the inside of the new tube. Wrap duct tape at the top to as a stop for the tube, to keep it from sliding down into the base. Paper mache over the tape and chicken wire, and you have a solid removable top section.


I've got a large plastic flower pot that I was playing with (closest to an insert that I have at the moment). I'm just not sure if it will split if I try to drill a hole in it for screws. It's thick but not super thick.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 30, 2008)

get the flower pot warm if it is cool and you will reduce the chance of it splitting. Most of those pots are flexible plastic, which means they will flex before splitting.. Good luck with your tree.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

cool, i should make some


----------

